# The Fab Five



## TokenAndSeth (Jul 11, 2010)

Here are some raw eating photo's of the crew. I started them out on pate raw and then they moved up to scored wings.

Bandit and his pate









Damien and Bandit with a wing









For those that have switched a ferret to raw you'll enjoy this picture lol


----------



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

lol - "your poisening me!" classic!!

Your ferrets are very cute. I'd live to see more pictures of them


----------

